

Building Moments, a new photo sharing app - mvsastry
https://code.facebook.com/posts/498597036962415/under-the-hood-building-moments/

======
andrea_sdl
Facebook is probably the only platform who could solve "photo sharing" in the
way it was used to be.

There was a time when we passed our usb-key (or even "worse", cds) to have all
the photos of a trip or event. Now, moments, could be the solution.

Given the audience facebook has it could probably be interesting to see how it
stacks up with competitors like Google Photos.

I don't see them being enemies, though. It seems clear to me that GPhotos is
more aimed toward the "I want to track all of my moments" VS the "sharing
moments with the group" of the FB app.

So, nice addition, let's see how it goes in the long term.

------
CodeSheikh
This feature should have been part of Facebook a while ago when your platform
has photo-sharing and friends in your DNA. Well, better late than never.

~~~
Navarr
What's nice about it is that it has a save feature. So I can click Save and
tell Google Photos to go ahead and start backing up that folder.

What sucks about that is that the photos have no location metadata.
(Understandable).

What really sucks about that is that the photos HAVE NO DATE/TIME METADATA.
WHAT THE FUCK.

